# Unterschied spürbar?



## Bullebernd (26. Januar 2016)

*Unterschied spürbar?*

Hallo,

ich habe momentan zwei SSD Platten insg. 280gb (beides Intel eine 2,5 zoll eine M.2) in meinem Rechner .... nun wird der Speicher langsam etwas voll, nun war ich am überlegen ob ich mir was gutes Gönne oder was "einfaches" merkt man einen Unterschied zwischen den beiden Platten?


https://www.cyberport.de/samsung-ssd-950-pro-series-nvme-256gb-mlc---m-2-2280-3306-034_497.html


https://www.cyberport.de/intel-535-series-ssd-240gb-mlc-sata600---m-2-2280-3302-04Y_497.html


Vielen Dank schon mal...


----------



## flx23 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Unterschied spürbar?*

für was willst du die platten nutzen? beim booten wirst du wohl kaum einen zeitunterschied merken. wenn du regelmäßig Videos bearbeitest und viele daten kopieren musst (> 50GB) wirst du es merken.
wenn du sie nur für Betriebssystem und Programme brauchst kannst du auch zu einem Modell mit sata3 anschluss greifen und entweder nur 80€ zahlen oder 500GB bekommen


----------



## XT1024 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Unterschied spürbar?*

SSDs sind oder haben eher keine _Platten_ und M.2 schon gar nicht.


Bullebernd schrieb:


> merkt man einen Unterschied zwischen den beiden Platten?


Merken bei was?
Benchmarks? 
Kopieren auf der gleichen SSD? 
20ms schnellerer Start? 




Spoiler



_Ich_ halte es da wie bei RAM: fast jeder Euro zu viel ist für die Katz. Mit der doppelten Kapazität könnte _ich_ jedenfalls deutlich mehr anfangen als mit der Papiergeschwindigkeit.


----------



## Gamer090 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Unterschied spürbar?*

Den Unterschied wirst du NUR in Benchmarks merken und ausserdem, über was wird bei deinem Mainbaord M.2. angeschlossen ??? Weil manche haben es über SATA und andere über PCIe, es gibt aber auch Mainboards die beides unterstützen, schau erst mal auf die Beschreibung des Herstellers bevor du sowas kaufst! 

Da du nicht angibst wie deine M.2. die du schon hast angebunden ist, solltest du uns das erst mal verraten damit wird dir weiter helfen können.


----------



## xzibit81 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Unterschied spürbar?*

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, das ich den Umstieg auf eine schnelle m.2 gemerkt habe und zwar beim booten und bei Ladezeiten von spielen. 

Bei mir kam damals der Umstieg von einer SATA 3 SSD auf die xp941 und aktuell auf die 950 Pro 512GB.

Von den beiden ist nur die Samsung Sinnvoll, da du bei den Geschwindigkeiten der Intel auch eine gewöhnliche SATA 3 SSD verwenden kannst.

Wie schon erwähnt ist der Anwendungsfall evtl. auch noch von Bedeutung, jedoch auch nur wenn du nicht wirklich schneller werden möchtest, nicht zukunfstsicher sein möchtest und keinen Platz sparen möchtest.
Der Platzfaktor kann bei Leuten wie mir auch noch von Interesse sein wenn man ein Mini-ITX verwendet.


----------



## Bullebernd (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Unterschied spürbar?*

Ich habe zwei M.2 Schnittstellen( mit Twin Turbo M.2 Anschlüsse: 64Gb/s)  auf meinem MSI Z170A Gaming 5 und ich würde gerne die Zweite auch direkt aufs Board schnallen 

Ich brauche die SSD nicht zur Videobearbeitung oder ähnliches es ist ein "einfacher" Spiele PC quasi mein HOBBY  und da gönnt man sich ab und  zu auch mal was gutes ....

Was ist der bzw. gibt es einen unterscheid bei den beiden 

256GB Samsung SM951-NVMe M.2 2280 PCIe 3.0 x4 32Gb/s

256GB Samsung 950 Pro M.2 2280 PCIe 3.0 x4 32Gb/


----------



## HisN (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Unterschied spürbar?*

OEM vs. Retail
Aber das wusstest Du sicher schon und wolltest uns nur auf die Probe stellen.


----------



## Ebrithil (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Unterschied spürbar?*

Die OEM drosselt sich aber viel stärker wenn sie zu warm wird, gab glaub ich mal einen Test von cb dazu wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe.


----------



## Bullebernd (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Unterschied spürbar?*

ja die LESE und Schreibdaten sind auch unterschiedlich.. OEM vs. Retail


----------



## HisN (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Unterschied spürbar?*

Ist ganz einfach.
Du merkst den Unterschied zwischen einer "normalen" SSD und den M.2 Samsungs nicht. Und die sind 4x so schnell.
Wie also willst Du den winzigen Unterschied zwischen den beiden M.2 von Samsung bemerken? GAR NICHT. Das einzige was an "spürbarem" Unterschied bleibt ist OEM und Retail.

Nur falls ich vorher nicht zu verstehen war, diesmal ausführlich.


----------



## Ebrithil (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Unterschied spürbar?*



HisN schrieb:


> Ist ganz einfach.
> Du merkst den Unterschied zwischen einer "normalen" SSD und den M.2 Samsungs nicht. Und die sind 4x so schnell.
> Wie also willst Du den winzigen Unterschied zwischen den beiden M.2 von Samsung bemerken? GAR NICHT. Das einzige was an "spürbarem" Unterschied bleibt ist OEM und Retail.
> 
> Nur falls ich vorher nicht zu verstehen war, diesmal ausführlich.


Falsch.
Samsung SSD 950 Pro: Temperatur und Leistung im Schlagabtausch (Seite 2) - ComputerBase
Da gibt es gravierende Unterschiede, wenn die OEM SSD zu warm wird, drosselt sie die Leistung extrem. Die Retail dagegen praktisch garnicht.


----------



## HisN (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Unterschied spürbar?*

Und in welchen Horror-Szenarios passiert Dir das als "normal"-User?

Mit dem Laptop am Strand?
Im Silent-Fanless-PC?

Wo erzeugst Du genug Dauerlast im täglichen Betrieb und wann ist es zu warm in Deinem PC?
Und selbst gedrosselt sind die Dinger immer noch so fix (bzw. fixer) wie "normale" SSDs, und den Unterschied (hatte ich glaube ich bemerkt) zu normalen SSDs "bemerkt" man schon nicht.
Du kannst Dir viel erbenchen wenn der Tag lang ist.


----------



## Ebrithil (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Unterschied spürbar?*

Naja, mal meinen PC als Beispiel genommen, da wäre die SSD von 2 980ern umgeben die gut Hitze abgeben, dazu noch Wakü -> kaum AirFlow in der direkten Umgebung, ich würde sagen da könnte mir das durchaus passieren.


----------



## HisN (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Unterschied spürbar?*

Watt denn jetzt, Wakü oder keine Wakü? *g* Wenn Wakü dann wird die Umgebung der Grakas ja doch nicht so warm^^

Aber ich weiß schon was Du meinst.
Ich hab jedenfalls noch nix "gespürt" und hab drei von den Dingern im PC. Weil selbst wenn die Teile von 2GB/sec auf 800MB/sec zusammenbrechen ... wenn Du nicht mit der Stoppuhr daneben sitzt, dann bemerkst Du das nicht.

Darauf will ich hinaus. 
Bei SSDs sind wir meiner Meinung nach in einem Bereich angekommen wo die Unterschiede nicht mehr bemerkbar sind ohne Stoppuhr.
Schon alleine weil wir normal-User uns einen Abbrechen überhaupt 
a) Dauerlast
b) hohen Transfer

zu erzeugen.

Es sei denn Du konvertierst Datenbanken am Stück ... mag ja vorkommen. Da wird es eventuell relevant.


----------



## xzibit81 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Unterschied spürbar?*

Hey ich habe es mir nicht nehmen lassen mal das ganze aus Sicht eines Real-Users zu testen.

Aufgabe:
Kopiervorgang von ca. 50GB an Mischdaten ISO und Filmdaten.

Rahmenbedingung:
Mini-ITX Gehäuse (Raijintek Metis) ohne Grafikkarte mit CPU Kühler (2 Lüfter) und 2 Gehäuselüftern, alle auf niedrigster RPM Zahl.
Eine Samsung 950 Pro 512 welche an einem ASUS z170i Pro Gaming, in welchem Sie hinten also unter dem Board montiert wird. Dort ist kein direkter Luftstrom !

Ergebnis:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Test ging natürlich nicht lange und die Geschwindigkeit varrierte je nach Dateianzahl und Größe natürlich stark, aber im Vordergrund stand ja eigentlich nur die Temperatur.
Ich habe bis zum Ende einen kontinuierlichen Anstieg feststellen können der aber langsam voran ging.
Am Ende hatte ich eine maximale Temperatur von 47Grad bei der 950 Pro.

Soll ich als Vergleich mal einen anderen Use-Case testen ?

Viele Grüße


----------



## DKK007 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Unterschied spürbar?*

Und unter 50°C ist alles in Ordnung.


----------



## Bullebernd (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Unterschied spürbar?*

Ich danke euch wie verrückt ...

habe mir jetzt ne zweite M.2 Intel SSD geholt und fertig die VERNUNFT hat gesiegt.


----------

